# R33 Automatic Transmission?



## Bainne (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey folks - hopefully someone can shed some more light on my issue here.


I am not actually a Skyline owner, but own a Nissan Gloria. Now unfortunately the Gloria's use a 5 speed automatic transmission that is nearly impossible to find in North American, the RE5R01A.

From what I have been able to trace, the R33 Automatic may also use this same RE5R01A - is there anyone around that can confirm this is the transmission model used in an R33?
If this is the case, has anyone who has had issue's with their automatic tranny found a replacement that is easy to obtain in North America with out going manual? 


Next question - anyone who has done a swap care to sell me their automatic transmission  Willing to do shipping!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome to the wonderful world of owning an imported vehicle... 

my suggestion is to get in touch with [email protected] auto

he is located in japan, speaks english and can find you any part you need... he will find you the best tranny for hte best price,help with shipping and all that jazz... ive got parts for my GTR32 from him and only waited a couple weeks for it to cross the pacific...

chances are he will find you a Brand new tranny from nissan


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

hope you got it fixed, however if you didnt, yes you can use a r33 (or even r32) skyline trans, as long as its from a GTS25 skyline (2.5L NON turbo). The 2L ones (turbo and non turbo) all use the 4 speed auto


----------



## z3r0zx1 (Apr 21, 2011)

My R33 GTS which a did a manual conversion on a few weeks ago was running a RB20E and I had a 5 speed automatic I know that cause my auto shifter had O/D so you probably can use 2L gearboxes? Anyway. if you wanna buy it off me I'd be happy to give it to you. That is if your in NZ.


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

z3r0zx1 said:


> My R33 GTS which a did a manual conversion on a few weeks ago was running a RB20E and I had a 5 speed automatic I know that cause my auto shifter had O/D so you probably can use 2L gearboxes? Anyway. if you wanna buy it off me I'd be happy to give it to you. That is if your in NZ.


4 and 5 speed nissan autos both have an O/D button. Yours will be a 4 speed trans seeing its rb20e powered. It will say Re4 on the blue info plate on your fire wall and on the trans itself. This translates 2 a 4 speed auto trans.


----------

